# Dog faith healer information urgently needed



## Giraffe76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if there was anyone who knew the details of any dog faith healers in the midlands area?

Any details would be very much appreciated

Regards


----------



## Sphinx111 (Jan 4, 2013)

Going to bite the bullet in replying to this one.

I'm no faith healer, I'm a dog walker in Derby, but I think it has to be said on behalf of many pet owners who read this.

Please go through the motions with vets first, and take to heart what they say first. It might be cheaper to get a faith healer, but your pet has a better chance of being happy and in some cases surviving if they visit a vet instead of a faith healer.

Very judgmental of me I know, but I always put the dogs first.

As for your question, make an edit explaining what you've already been through with him so people can understand why you are asking... I think a lot of people are thinking what I've just said, that you should go to a vet instead. If you have tried that, let us know and people might open up a bit.

Good luck finding the help your dog needs ;-)

Ed


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm afraid giraffe76, that i wholeheartedly agree with sphinx111. if you haven't already seen a specialist vet in whichever area you dog is having trouble, i think that should be your first port of call...


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)




----------

